# Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?



## supernanny (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Anglers,

ich will demnächst an einer Stelle im Rhein angeln wo man ülicherweise 100g Futterkörbe braucht, bei einer Wurfweite von 15-20 m. Welche Schnurstärke bei Mono-Schnur braucht man da? Ich verwende übrigens gerne die extra grossen Körbe, die sind mit Futter natürlich deutlich schwerer als die normalen.


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Also ich denke ne 0.30er müsstes da tun.#h


----------



## RheinBarbe (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Ich heavy feedere im Rhein mit 0,28er Mono von Gamakatsu und habe 150g Körbe + Futter an der Kordel. Mache allerdings auch keine Gewaltwürfe.


----------



## powerpauer (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Hallo 

du kannst auch etwas schmaler fischen mit 0,22-0,25 aber Bitte mit Schlagschnur-der soll etwas kräftige schön sein 0,28 0,30 0,35 ich benutze immer 2 Ruten länge etwa 7-8 mtr.

es gibt einige schnurre die was aushalte mit geringe Durchmesser aber sind halt nicht billig :m

um eine gute bisserkenung und wenig widerstand bei Luft und Strömung  empfehlt sich ein etwas dünnere Schnur zu nehmen und auf Distanz zu fischen ein gefleht mit mono schlagschnur. 

Gruß P.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Hi,
ich habe nicht so die Ahnung vom Friedfischangeln , aber ich war die letzten Wochen auch mit Futterspirale ( 40 - 80 Gramm ) unterwegs.
Ich hatte auf einer Rolle 0,28 Mono , auf der anderen 0,15 geflochten.

Freiwillig würde ich nie mit Mono auf Grund angeln , man hat überhaupt kein Bezug zum Futterkorb , die Dehnung der Schnur empfinde ich als unwahrscheinlich störend.

Allerdings hatte ich auch mit der 0,28 keinen Abriss oder der gleichen , 
aber beim 100 Gramm Korb würde ich min. 0,30 mehmen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## powerpauer (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Hallo

zum feeder eine Monofile Schnur sollte mit wenig Dehnung sein :m

am besten feederschnur -Trabucco,Tubertini,Browning,Sulfix und shimano haben etwas zum feedern.

ich habe am Anfang bei feeder mit normale weiche Schnur mit reichlich Dehnung gefischt , bin umgestiegen auf feederschnur mit wenig Dehnung und kann nur sagen 2 Welten-

feederschnur bessere bisserkenung und abribfester sind die auch also nur voreile. 

Gruß P.

Gruß P.


----------



## Dunraven (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Ich denke auch so 0,22-0,25mm mit einer 0,28-,030mm Schlagschnur ist ausreichend. Solche Gewichte brauche ich eher selten, darum habe ich die 0,22mm mit 0,28mm Kombination, aber je nach Platz könnte da bei Dir evt. halt die 0,25mm Hauptschnur besser sein.


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Mal zum Verständnis: Warum soll ich bei solchen Gewichten 22 er mit 28 er oder 30 er Schlagschnur fischen? Wo ist der Vorteil gegenüber 30 er durchgehend? Schließlich hab ich sonst einen eigentlich unnötigen Knoten mehr. Und was ich als großen Nachteil anseh- wenn ich festhänge, besteht die Gefahr, daß der Schlagschnurknoten reißt anstatt des Vorfachs...also is der Korb mit weg.

Bei mittleren Wurfweiten seh ich den Vorteil nicht. Einzig bei Weitwürfen könnte die dünnere Schnur einige Meter bringen?

Bin kein Feederprofi, is nur ne Verständnisfrage...also nicht hauen  !


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Hi,
ich verstehe eh nicht das man nicht mit geflochtenen Schnüren angelt.
Ich hatte letzte Woche mal eine Rolle zum Karpfenangeln mit  Futterspirale mit Mono bestückt , da hat man auf 50 Meter so viel an  Dehnung das man überhaupt keinen Kontakt mehr zur Futterspirale oder zum  Haken hat.
Aber ich bin Raubfischangler, betreibe die Friedfischangelei nur 2 Monate im Jahr und bin da auch Anfänger.
Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Und ich bin kein Freund geflochtener Schnüre sondern bevorzuge eindeutig gute Mono. Allerdings angle ich größtenteils auf Entfernungen von max. 30 m, da ist Mono gegenüber Geflochtener eindeutig ebenbürtig...Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Und ich bin kein Freund geflochtener Schnüre sondern bevorzuge eindeutig gute Mono. Allerdings angle ich größtenteils auf Entfernungen von max. 30 m.



Hi,
aber wenn du den Futterkorb abgelegt hast , wie machst du das dann damit du die Monoschnur auf Spannung bekommst.
Ich bekomme das nicht hin weil sich die Schnur selbst auf nur 30 Meter bestimmt 50 cm dehnt.
Und wenn man dann Anschlagen möchte muss man erst mal die Rute 2 meter anheben damit man Kontakt zum Haken hat.
Bei geflochtener Schnur hat man direkten Kontakt zum Haken.

Oder ich hatte einfach eine minderwertige Monoschnur mit extrem hoher Dehnung.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Barsch-Guru (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wo ist der Vorteil gegenüber 30 er durchgehend?
> 
> Bin kein Feederprofi, is nur ne Verständnisfrage...also nicht hauen  !


 
Kein Problem, ich erklär es dir!:g 

Je dicker die Schnur desto größer der Strömungswiderstand. Und schwups werden aus den ursprünglich benötigten 100 Gramm plötzlich 150 Gramm.

Wobei mir persönlich 30 er Schnur etwas überdimensioniert erscheint. Hol dir ne 22 er Technium von Shimano und gut ist. 15- 20 Meter sind schließlich keine Entfernung, die kannst du locker mit der 22er werfen! Glaub mir, das reicht. 

Schlagschnur bei einer Feederrute, ist doch blödsinn, da bleibt der Knoten bei jedem Wurf in den Spitzenringen hängen. Nee Nee, vertrau mir, 22er Technium, die hat wenig Dehnung und hält mords was aus. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Ganz einfach, Rute auf den Halter und kurbeln, bis sich die Spitze leicht biegt. Genauso mach ich es auch beim Picker oder halt beim Grundangeln auf Aal...klappt eigentlich immer |kopfkrat ??

Eventuell ist der Korb zu leicht und rutscht weg, wenn Du ziehst? Ein gewisses Gewicht je nach Untergrund und Entfernung brauch man zum "Spannen".


----------



## Barsch-Guru (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Oder ich hatte einfach eine minderwertige Monoschnur mit extrem hoher Dehnung.
> 
> Gruß Udo


 

Das ist meine Vermutung. Bei mir verhält sich das nämlich genau anders herum. Ich hab mal mit Geflecht experimentiert und festgestellt das mir einfach viel zu viele Fische ausschlitzen weil hier überhaupt nichts nachgibt bis auf die Rute. Gerade in schnellen Gewässern wie bei uns am Rhein ist das tödlich.

Grüße Alex


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

@ Barsch Guru: Ja genau, das war auch mein Gedanke...ein Schlagschnurknoten geht doch kaum durch die feinen Ringen.

Und ich hab hier was gelesen von wegen 22er Hauptschnur, 28er Schlagschnur...das macht für mich keinen Sinn...zumal ich doch, wenn ich Pech hab, in der Endphase des Drills durch die kräftige Schlagschnur das dünne Vorfach überlaste??

Also im Prinzip viel Gefummel für nix, ne durchgehende 25er reicht auch...

Das mit dem Schnurwiderstand in der Strömung macht noch nicht ganz Sinn...Wenn ich die Rute hoch stelle, ist doch bei ,sagen wir mal 8m Schlagschnur, eh nur die im Wasser und die dünne Hauptschnur darüber??


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, Rute auf den Halter und kurbeln, bis sich die Spitze leicht biegt. Genauso mach ich es auch beim Picker oder halt beim Grundangeln auf Aal...klappt eigentlich immer |kopfkrat ??
> .



Hi,
ja , ich möchte ja zwischen die Ringe einen Bissanzeiger hängen , dann geht das mit dem Spannen nicht so einfach.
Gewicht stimmt schon , sind 40 Gramm bei einem stehenden Gewässer.
aber vielleicht liegt es daran das ich die letzten 10 jahre nur noch mit geflochtener Schnur geangelt habe , da ist Mono dann total ungewohnt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Barsch-Guru (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

@Udo

Sorry, aber Feederrute und Bissanzeiger...

...jetzt wundert mich nix mehr.


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Hol dir ne 22 er Technium von Shimano und gut ist. 15- 20 Meter sind schließlich keine Entfernung, die kannst du locker mit der 22er werfen! Glaub mir, das reicht.
> 
> Schlagschnur bei einer Feederrute, ist doch blödsinn, da bleibt der Knoten bei jedem Wurf in den Spitzenringen hängen. Nee Nee, vertrau mir, 22er Technium, die hat wenig Dehnung und hält mords was aus.
> 
> Grüße Alex



Technium ist zwar schön, hat auch gute Eigenschaften ist aber derbst teuer und kan uU spleißen  eine Broxxline High End ist da die bessere Wahl.

Schlagschnur macht durchaus Sinn wenn es auf Entfernung geht und man mit Hauptschnur als Geflecht arbeitet, das der Knoten im Spitzenring hängen bleibt hängt aber mit der mickrigen Ringgröße und dem verwendeten Knoten zusammen, meine Feederruten habe ich alle mit Spitzen ausgestattet die einen doch recht großen Ringdurchmesser haben. 

Hat auch gerade um diese Jahreszeit den Vorteil das ich diesen Pappelpflaunstopper und Löwenzahnsamenmist nicht habe.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> @Udo
> 
> Sorry, aber Feederrute und Bissanzeiger...
> 
> ...jetzt wundert mich nix mehr.



Hi,
ich weis noch nit mal was ne Feederrute ist :q
Ja , ok , ich glaube das sind die Dinger mit den Wechselspitzen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

@ Udo: Ach so, ich bin jetzt von ner Feeder- oder Pickerspitze ausgegangen...da hast ja keinen Einhänger als Bissanzeiger.

Wenn ich mit Affenkletterern angeln, mach ich das ähnlich...ich kurbel straff, häng den Affenkletterer ein und kurbel dann rückwärts, bis das Ding auf passender Höhe hängt.


----------



## Udo561 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Affenkletterern angeln, mach ich das ähnlich...ich kurbel straff, häng den Affenkletterer ein und kurbel dann rückwärts, bis das Ding auf passender Höhe hängt.



Hi,
ja , mit so einem Ding was auf die Schnur geklippst wird und dann runterhängt.
Ich bin einfach schon zu lange mit geflochtener am angeln , habe mich da zu sehr dran gewöhnt das man direkten Kontakt zum Haken hat 

Gruß Udo


----------



## RheinBarbe (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Also ich nehme immer Mono zum feedern. Das ist m.M. nach die bessere Schnur, da am Ufer die Steinpackungen jede Geflochtene ruckzuck durchmachen, da wo die Mono keine Probleme macht. Auch hatte ich beim feedern mit Geflochtener, dass nach dem Anschlag der Haken ab war. Der Anschlag war wohl zu hart, was mit der Mono nicht passieren kann.

Und das immer aufgeführte Argument mit der Dehnung...|uhoh:
Dehnung hat die monofile Schnur, das ist richtig. Aber Dehnung tritt ja nur auf, wenn an beiden Enden die Schnur "gehalten" wird, sprich auf der einen Seite die Bremseinstellung der Rollen, auf der anderen Seite der Haken im Fischmaul. 
"Einseitige" Dehnung (man schlägt an, die Schnur dehnt sich und der Haken rammt sich nicht in den Fisch), wie viele immer vermuten, gibt es nicht. 

Probiert es mal an einem aufgeschnittenen Gummiring aus. Wenn ich da nur an einer Seite ziehe, dehnt sich das Gummi nicht. Hält man aber auf 2 Seiten fest, dann erst deht sich das Gummi.

Wer was anderes behauptet (oder einfach nur nachplappert weil er es mal irgendwo aufgegriffen hat), liegt leider völlig daneben! :q


----------



## Siever (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Sag mal LahnDöbel, wo hast du eigentlich dieses Mordsgeile Bild an der Seite her???


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Also ich nehme immer Mono zum feedern. Das ist m.M. nach die bessere Schnur, da am Ufer die Steinpackungen jede Geflochtene ruckzuck durchmachen, da wo die Mono keine Probleme macht. Auch hatte ich beim feedern mit Geflochtener, dass nach dem Anschlag der Haken ab war. Der Anschlag war wohl zu hart, was mit der Mono nicht passieren kann.
> 
> Und das immer aufgeführte Argument mit der Dehnung...|uhoh:
> Dehnung hat die monofile Schnur, das ist richtig. Aber Dehnung tritt ja nur auf, wenn an beiden Enden die Schnur "gehalten" wird, sprich auf der einen Seite die Bremseinstellung der Rollen, auf der anderen Seite der Haken im Fischmaul.
> ...



da stimme ich zu, denke auch es liegt eher am gewicht als an der dehnung der schnur.

MfG


----------



## Dunraven (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mal zum Verständnis: Warum soll ich bei solchen Gewichten 22 er mit 28 er oder 30 er Schlagschnur fischen? Wo ist der Vorteil gegenüber 30 er durchgehend? Schließlich hab ich sonst einen eigentlich unnötigen Knoten mehr. Und was ich als großen Nachteil anseh- wenn ich festhänge, besteht die Gefahr, daß der Schlagschnurknoten reißt anstatt des Vorfachs...also is der Korb mit weg.
> 
> Bei mittleren Wurfweiten seh ich den Vorteil nicht. Einzig bei Weitwürfen könnte die dünnere Schnur einige Meter bringen?
> 
> Bin kein Feederprofi, is nur ne Verständnisfrage...also nicht hauen  !



Der Vorteil ist leicht erzählt. Was willst Du bitte mit 0,30mm Hechtschnur? Die ist für Aal oder Hecht noch ok, aber zum Feedern zu dick. Da bekommst Du einfach zuviel Strömungswiderstand. Die Schnur zu dünn wie möglich halten, dann braucht man auch keine super schweren Körbe. Dazu kommt noch das es mehr Wurfweite bringt, was hier erstmal uninteressant ist, aber wenn er auch an anderen plätzen fischen will wo er eben weiter raus muss, da wird es dann interessant.

Ich selber nutze halt nur 0,22mm mit Schlagschnur oder 0,10mm geflochtene mit Schlagschnur. Das war es ja was ich geschrieben habe. Wobei ich auch nicht auf so kurze Entfernugen fische. Bis 25m nehme ich einen Winkelpicker mit 1/2 Oz Spitze und eine 0,18mm Schnur mit 5-10g Korb im Stillwasser (Flüsse haben wir eher weniger hier, für die nehme ich dann aber auf 20m die selbe Montage wie ich sie auch für See und Weser nehme, eben 0,22mm mit 0,28-0,30mm Schlagschnur).



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich verstehe eh nicht das man nicht mit geflochtenen Schnüren  angelt.



Mache ich, aber nur im Stillwasser. Im Fluß sind die nicht gut, die haben zuviel Strömungswiderstand da sie einfach zu dick sind. Da ziehe ich die 0,22mm mono der 0,10mm geflochtenen vor. 



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Schlagschnur bei einer Feederrute, ist doch  blödsinn, da bleibt der Knoten bei jedem Wurf in den Spitzenringen  hängen. Nee Nee, vertrau mir, 22er Technium, die hat wenig Dehnung und  hält mords was aus.
> 
> Grüße Alex



Die Aussage ist Blödsinn.
Kein Wurf bleibt wegen dem Knoten hängen, außer man hat die falschen Ruten und Spitzen. Mit einer brauchbaren Feederrute kann man problemlos damit werfen. Außerdem möchte ich mal Deine 0,22mm sehen wenn Du damit einen 80-100g Korb plus Futter werfen willst. Für seinen zweck hier mit 15-20m ist es ja noch einsehbar, aber die Diskussion ist ja auf den letzten 2 Seiten zu einer Diskussion ums Feedern allgemein geworden, und da kommst Du mit der 0,22mm eben nicht weit. 

Abgesehen davon das es viel besser ist wenn die dickere Schlagschnur auf den Steinen/Muscheln scheuert. Wenn die etwas abbekommt, dann hat sie immer noch die Tragkraft der Hauptschnur, Deine 0,22mm ist dann ganz schnell am Ende. Und es ist billiger mal eben nach dem Angeln eine neue Schlagschnur anzuknoten als 8m von der Hauptschnur abzuschneiden. Denn dann hat man ganz schnell nur noch 80m Schnur auf der Rolle, die man ersetzen muss weil sie zu kurz ist. Bei der Schlagschnur gehen nur die paar cm zum Knoten von der Hauptschnur ab. 

Vorteil einer Schlagschnur bei Geflecht als Hauptschnur ist auch noch, da reißt nur die Schlagschnur wenn der Korb hängt, die ist auch deutlich günstiger als geflochtene. Und wenn Du die Schlagschnüre gleich lang auf einem Wickelbrett hast, dann musst Du nur anknoten und hast die passende Wurfweite wieder. Bei einem Abriß ohne Schlagschnur ist die Weite weg. 



Barsch-Guru schrieb:


> Das ist meine Vermutung. Bei mir verhält sich  das nämlich genau anders herum. Ich hab mal mit Geflecht experimentiert  und festgestellt das mir einfach viel zu viele Fische ausschlitzen weil  hier überhaupt nichts nachgibt bis auf die Rute. Gerade in schnellen  Gewässern wie bei uns am Rhein ist das tödlich.
> 
> Grüße Alex



Feedergum oder eben eine Schlagschnur nutzen. Da nimmt man keine Dehnungsarme sondern hat damit dann die Dehnung. Die 8-10m Schlagschnur bringen mehr als genug Dehnung rein und sie bringen sie vor allem in der Endphase des Drilles, wenn man sie auch braucht.



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Barsch Guru: Ja genau, das war auch mein  Gedanke...ein Schlagschnurknoten geht doch kaum durch die feinen Ringen.
> 
> Und ich hab hier was gelesen von wegen 22er Hauptschnur, 28er  Schlagschnur...das macht für mich keinen Sinn...zumal ich doch, wenn ich  Pech hab, in der Endphase des Drills durch die kräftige Schlagschnur  das dünne Vorfach überlaste??
> 
> ...



Wie schon gesagt, Du hast die falschen Spitzen wenn die Ringe so fein sind.

Das mit dem Vorfach überlasten ist auch quatsch. Wofür ist die Rolle so eingestellt das sie sich am schwächsten Glied orientiert? Das ist meist das Vorfach, da ist es auch egal ob Du eine 0,30mm oder 0,25mm Schnur hast, es überlastet in beiden Fällen oder hält in beiden Fällen.

Ich will mal sehen wie Du bei sagen wir 50m nur 8m Schlagschnur im Wasser hälst. Aber selbst dann ist bei Wind der Widerstand auch bei der 0,30mm höher, auch wenn das nicht so schlimm ist wie im Wasser. Bedenke, es geht hier seit 2 Seiten ja ums Feedern allgemein und da musst Du eben auch Angeln auf 30-100m mit einbeziehen. 



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Also ich nehme immer Mono zum feedern. Das ist  m.M. nach die bessere Schnur, da am Ufer die Steinpackungen jede  Geflochtene ruckzuck durchmachen, da wo die Mono keine Probleme macht.  Auch hatte ich beim feedern mit Geflochtener, dass nach dem Anschlag der  Haken ab war. Der Anschlag war wohl zu hart, was mit der Mono nicht  passieren kann.



Noch so ein Grund für die Schlagschnur.

Wobei ich Dir zustimme, im Fluß ziehe ich die mono vor. Da hat eine geflochtene eben zuviel Strömungswiderstand. Daher fange ich da mit mono an und würde nur wechseln wenn es zuviele Probleme mit der Bissverwertung gibt, so dass der nachteil des Plus an mehr Gewicht nicht so groß ist.

Wie gesagt in dem konkreten Beispiel hier kann ich ja nachvollziehen das eine 0,22-0,25mm mono reicht für die Entfernung, aber bei 100g Körben plus Futter, da würde ich dann doch die Schlagschnur nicht weg lassen. Da Belastung bei der Beschleunigung ist einfach zu groß. Habe es erst letztens wieder mit der Spinnrute erlebt. Hatte da blöderweise vergessen die Schnur aus dem Clip zu nehmen nachdem ich die Spule gewechselt hatte. Also den 10g Jigkopf mit 10 cm Gufi ausgeworfen und zack war die 0,14mm geflochtene (die deutlich mehr trägt als eine 0,22-0,25mm mono) ab, und das bei ca. 15-20g und nicht 100g + Futter! Aber das muss er selber ausprobieren.

Nur diese Aussagen das Schlagschnur allgemein Quatsch beim Feedern sei, das ist Blödsinn. Auch die Aussage das die Probleme beim Werfen machen stimmen nicht. Ich habe selbst mit den einfachen Browning Ersatzspitzen für 3,50 Euro, die wirklich keine großen Ringe haben, keine Probleme. 0,10mm geflochtene, 0,28mm Schlagschnur, 20g Korb und locker auf 30m werfen (also keine großen Anstrengungen) und dann warten bis er in 25m Tiefe Grund ist. Schnur spannen und gut ist.Natürlich kommt es auch darauf an welchen Knoten man nimmt, da ist nicht jeder gleich gut.


----------



## vermesser (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Ich danke für die ausführliche Antwort und werde darauf zurückkommen, falls ich mal an großen Strömen feedern sollte #6 !! 

Wie gesagt, bin kein Feederprofi, sondern mach das gelegentlich im See oder kleinen Kanal auf kurze oder mittlere Entfernungen mit ollen Silverman Telefeederruten...sicherlich nicht das Gerät der Profis, aber für meine Zwecke ausreichend. Das war einfach ne Frage zum Verständnis und zur Zweckmäßigkeit.


----------



## OnTheMove (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Ich benutze am Rhein zum Feedern auf Barben entweder eine 25er Shmano Catana oder Stroft GTM. Wichtig ist für mich aber mein Gummipuffer (z.B. Browning Feeder Rig). Ich fische in der Regel mit Futterkörben zwischen 140 un 180g. maximal mit 200g Kralle.

Weit muss ich aber meist nicht raus. In der regel sinds 15-25 meter.

Geflochtene habe ich aaauch schon getestet, da ist wegen den vielen muscheln bei uns aber Schlagschnur pflicht. Das problem ist immer nur das sich immer das Grünzeug im Schlagschnurknotten verhäddert, und ich das ganze dann nicht mehr durch die Ringe kriege. Mit Purer geflochtener hatte ich sehr viele Ausschlitzer durch die Schweren Ruten (180gWG) und die Harten Kopfstöße der Barben und einige verluste durch schnurbruch (Muscheln und steinpackungen). Eine gewisse Dehnung ist für mich beim Feedern im Rhein sehr wichtig. Grade mit schweren Feederruten.

grüße Markus


----------



## powerpauer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

geflochtene bei feeder nimmt immer und immer mehr ab -noch vor ein paar Jahren ein richtige boom gefleht würde in fast jede art von fischen genutzt-forelle feedern  Raubfisch meehres angel karpfen und und und 

Aber heute zu tage sind die moderne mono schnurre so gut und Mann kann auf geflecht verzichten, und die Profis haben es erkannt und kehren wider zu mono Schnur -leider die gute moderne mono schnurre sind recht teuer und fast so teuer wie gehlecht #q

ich persönlich benutze gehleht nur bei zanderangelei in fluß mit gufi, sonst benutze ich nur mono.:m

Gruß P.


----------



## Backfire (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Wlche Schnurstärke für 100g Körbe?*

Zur Bisserkennung bei Mono: Ich benutze am Main eine .25er Mono (Stroft) mit einem 60gr Korb.
Wurfweite ist so 50-60m mit einer 4.2m heavy feeder.
An der 3.5oz (die 2.5oz ist mir zu weich) Spitze erkenne ich problemlos, wenn in 50m Entfernung ne 5cm Grundel an meinen Maden rumzuppelt.
Leider kann man das feedern, jedenfalls hier am Main, wohl aufgeben. Hat keinen Sinn mehr.

mfg Backi


----------

